# Restauration et Amélioration du PowerBook G4



## macphoto (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, on m'a donné un *PowerBook G4 alu 12"*, sans batterie, avec juste un chargeur.

Ses caractéristiques :
1 GHz
~768 Mo
80 Go

J'ai acheté une carte airport extreme (20) pour le wifi et une batterie neuve (pour 50). J'ai la vague impression que les batteries sont toutes similaires en performance, non?

Maintenant j'ai besoin de vous pour les choses suivantes:

*- Comment restaurer l'os Tiger?*
  Si je mets Tiger, pourrais je quand même avoir des logiciels récents?

*- Augmenter les ram?*
Au niveau des  ram j'ai 1 de 256mo et 1 de 512. Comment faire pour augmenter à fond, tout en restant dans la limite du possible?

*- Avez vous d'autres idées pour continuer à le remettre en super état?*


MERCI A TOUS


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

D'après Mactraker, tu as 256 Mo soudés sur la carte mère et un slot que tu peux monter avec une barrette de 1Go (donc 1,25 Go de RAM au total).


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2011)

Sur mon iBook de déplacement (celui sur lequel j'écris), j'ai à peu près la même config G4@1,2GHz, 1,25Go de Ram (la 256 soudée et une barrette de 1Go), 1 disque dur 60Go@4200 t/m et un double boot Tiger/Léo.

Si j'étais moins fainéant, je mettrais un 72OOt/m (pas facile à trouver).

Quand j'ai passé mon Mini G4 d'un 4200 à un 7200, j'ai apprécié la différence !


----------



## macphoto (7 Août 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Sur mon iBook de déplacement (celui sur lequel j'écris), j'ai à peu près la même config G4@1,2GHz, 1,25Go de Ram (la 256 soudée et une barrette de 1Go), 1 disque dur 60Go@4200 t/m et un double boot Tiger/Léo.
> 
> Si j'étais moins fainéant, je mettrais un 72OOt/m (pas facile à trouver).
> 
> Quand j'ai passé mon Mini G4 d'un 4200 à un 7200, j'ai apprécié la différence !




J'ai lu quelque part, que changé le disque dur pouvait améliorer en diminuant de 20% son énergie... 


Après je veux bien le changer, mais j'ai deux problèmes
1) Lequel prendre? il faut que je trouve un DD 2,5 ata? Ide ? sata? de 7200t/m, 
de quelle capacité? La capacité a t'elle une influence sur le fonctionnement?

2) Je n'ai plus le cd d'installation de tiger, donc si je le change, je dois racheter tiger je suppose..


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2011)

macphoto a dit:


> 2) Je n'ai plus le cd d'installation de tiger, donc si je le change, je dois racheter tiger je suppose..


Si tu clones ton dd interne vers ton nouveau disque dur (7200 tours, c'est mieux) alors tu n'auras pas besoin de ton DVD Tiger.


----------



## Invité (7 Août 2011)

macphoto a dit:


> J'ai lu quelque part, que changé le disque dur pouvait améliorer en diminuant de 20% son énergie...
> 
> 
> Après je veux bien le changer, mais j'ai deux problèmes
> ...



Il est possible effectivement que tu perde un peu d'autonomie en passant à un 7200t/m, mais 20% ça me parait très excessif

Il faut un DD IDE/PATA, mais en 7200t/m je crois que ce n'est plus possible de trouver.
On trouve des 5400 à partir de 45 pour 160Go, comme là.
On trouve aussi des SSD en IDE, mais le prix est différent bien sûr En revanche pour l'autonomie et la vitesse tu devrais être vraiment gagnant.

Pour le Dvd, il y a la solution de cloner ton disque actuel sur le remplaçant (mis dans un boîtier Usb) avec l'Utilitaire de Disque, CCC, ou Super Duper.


----------

